# Grandma Never Knit Like This



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/fashion/josh-bennett-brings-high-fashion-to-knitting.html?ref=fashion&_r=0


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Great article. Love his pricing system.


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

Interesting...I love how he charges according to how many seasons of a show he watches. The word jealousy springs to mind when reading about his detractors eh? His work is great though, traditional but just off the wall to be interesting.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like a very interesting person.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

knottydoll said:


> Interesting...I love how he charges according to how many seasons of a show he watches. The word jealousy springs to mind when reading about his detractors eh? His work is great though, traditional but just off the wall to be interesting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I like his stuff and nice to see some really nice things and not those weird ugly designs that seem to hit the runways.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And grandpa never look like that either!! :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it! I wish scottielass had some good sayings for men knitters. I love that men knit!!!!!!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Good article. Thanks for sharing.

Josh Bennett
http://www.knitrowan.com/news/josh-bennett


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

TAYATT said:


> Good article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Josh Bennett
> http://www.knitrowan.com/news/josh-bennett


Thanks for the link. You could then link to the Rowan site and view some of his patterns which were great.


----------

